# Marina - which tower is your favouite?



## Crofty (May 13, 2010)

Hi all,

Moving to Dubai from UK early June. Massively excited!

I'm a single male, 25, love playing rugby - I've been recommended the Marina as a great vibrant place to live, and it also has the advantage of being close to my work in Internet City.

I was just wondering what people opinions were regarding the various places to live in the marina (I'd be looking to rent a room 4.5k-5.5k a month)

I have heard that the Marinascape Trident towers are awesome? Anyone living in the marina and recommends their place/tower? Or any 'stay aways' too?

I'm sure people have some strong opinions on this!

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Marina Tower is pretty awesome, Marina Terrace next door is good too.


----------



## Crofty (May 13, 2010)

I heard that Marina Terrace has a tennis court too...

Leaning toward Marina Tower... anyone got any negatives to say about it?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Trident Building is beautiful. I don't live there, but have taken photos.

However, the one that isn't done is the best one in all of Dubai. The Infinity Tower.


----------



## Crofty (May 13, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> Trident Building is beautiful. I don't live there, but have taken photos.
> 
> However, the one that isn't done is the best one in all of Dubai. The Infinity Tower.


Cheers - the Trident buildings are the Oceanic and Avant towers right? Or am I missing something obvious here? Is there an actual tower call the Trident Tower?

Infinity Tower look amazing - I wonder when it will become available...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a few Trident buildings, there's one called Marinascape and the Trident Grand Residence is close to being finished too.


----------



## Kazneas (May 28, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Marina Tower is pretty awesome


I second that. I've been living in the Marina Tower since I moved here 3.5 years ago, and I can honestly say I have no regrets. There are a couple of restaurants on the promenade below that are nice for an evening meal, and it is also a 7 minute ride to work (Internet City). However, if you do decide to move into the Marina Tower and you're a light sleeper, make sure to get an apartment that is not facing the plot on which they are currently constructing. Work begins at 5 AM...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Don't hear anything on the Marina side


----------



## Kazneas (May 28, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Don't hear anything on the Marina side


No, of course not! That's the best side to be on, but if I am not mistaken, the units facing the Marina are (XX01 and XX07) are 3 BR units, right?


----------



## Crofty (May 13, 2010)

Awesome stuff - thanks! Looks like I'll try and target the Trident Towers then.

7 minutes to Internet City is pretty awesome too, beats the UK 90 minute commute. By ride you mean by car? I have heard the tube is now open, but people have told me it's all about the driving... and that a car is absolutely essential...


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Damac Waves is really nice and overlooks the marina.
DO NOT live at Marina Pearl, it is like something from 70's Spain!


----------



## Wired (Mar 7, 2010)

The Trident towers are beautiful!! Although, the metro is convenient I'd still consider a car essential in Dubai.


----------



## Crofty (May 13, 2010)

Wired said:


> The Trident towers are beautiful!! Although, the metro is convenient I'd still consider a car essential in Dubai.


Seems to be a common consensus that any of the Trident Towers are the best place to be.... fingers crossed. You say a car is essential (if only for the air con), presumably parking isn't a problem and you don't need residents permits etc etc?

Cheers,


----------

